# A peeing contest



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

There's this friend I've had for over three years online and I met him in real life this year.

I was going through severe anxiety at the time, contemplating killing myself and he kept telling me this and that was wrong with me when it was just anxiety, like telling me I have bi polar. Telling me "I'm lucky to be alive" What kind of crap is that? I wasn't in a shark tank lucky to be alive. I didn't get hit by a car. I was just having high anxiety.

One day I told him that my fiance said that I am not suicidal, because I only am having thoughts and any attempt I made, I stopped before even attempting! This guy tells me "Don't listen to your fiance. I'm the medical professor" Lol. This guy didn't go to medical school so I'm not even sure why he said that.

He would take photos of his cat and post them on facebook with the status; "My only support team" Because I wasn't supporting him during his bad times because I was suffering through my own, severely.

Often he would walk around naked and come into the bathroom while I was naked. He is gay and told me he liked me a while ago, wanted to date me and kept insisting that I masturbate with him and I never did. 

He grosses me out and I wasn't ever attracted to him. I kept being his friend, though because I felt like at one point he listened. When I was distracted, not really wanting to talk on the phone, he would get on me about it and bitch. He demands I ask how he is doing and if I don't, he gets pissy and takes it out on me.

Tonight he argued with me, he grilled me and even admitted to doing it because he wanted to see if I was right in the area of alcoholism and hypoglycemia.


I mean, fuck, he's just an annoying asshole. I don't even know what I want to ask, I wanted to just vent but I have these set backs where I'm way too nice and I end up talking to him again. My fiance notices I do this, too. He's right. I need to stop talking to him.

How do I do this? I mean, how do I not go back to talking with him? He's obviously toxic and he caused a whole shit storm in my relationship with my fiance by trying to make him jealous.

He never really hugged me in front of people until my fiance visited me at his apartment, and any other time after that, he stayed away until one night he kept running after me and I hugged my fiance and hid behind him to show this guy that I didn't want him. I didn't want to play around. I wanted to spend time with my fiance. 

When my fiance visited, this guy became extremely angry that my fiance and I were kissing on the couch. He told me I shouldn't fuck my boyfriend in his house. Ugh, assuming idiot. I just don't get why he grills me, why he always wants to be right.

He gets under my fucking skin. I feel almost like I hate him.

One time I stuck my head in his freezer because it was way too hot in his apartment, and I had a panic attack so he told me "Oh yeah..because thats what the freezer is really for" Another time; "You need to lose weight in your arms and tone them up" Why would a friend say that to another friend especially if that person has body issues or an eating disorder. 


How do I cut this asshole out of my life for good without feeling guilty?


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

What a loser. His cat? ROFL. 
Write him an email explaining how terrible he is, then tell him that you don't answer to him when he starts accusing. 
Bonus points if you start giving him names of diseases he might have.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

BlueGiraffe said:


> What a loser. His cat? ROFL.
> Write him an email explaining how terrible he is, then tell him that you don't answer to him when he starts accusing.
> Bonus points if you start giving him names of diseases he might have.


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL. I wish perc would allow those caps LOL but these Lols are going to look small and unnoticed lol


Edit: SCORE!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Why are you asking this question? You know what to do, cut the fucker loose.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

What does this have to do with a peeing contest? XD

I would say try talking about it with him first. Maybe he'll understand and change his ways. Or maybe he'll keep being a prick which is far more likely, but you never know til you try it.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

donkeybals said:


> What does this have to do with a peeing contest? XD
> 
> I would say try talking about it with him first. Maybe he'll understand and change his ways. Or maybe he'll keep being a prick which is far more likely, but you never know til you try it.


Haha, you're too optimistic!  I have tried honestly and he ignores how I feel. He doesn't change anything and just blames me. He was telling me that I needed to not type on a laptop with him but through a phone or in person so he knew that I knew my facts, like that was SO important to know my facts because being a friend doesn't mean anything, arguing and winning did to him. He's an idiot.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Let hurtful people know they are being hurtful. If he doesn't change how he interacts with you after you have made it clear to him that his actions are causing distress, then he is probably doing it on purpose and needs to be rejected directly. 

A direct rejection involves a final clarification of the reasons, and total avoidance. 

If that seems too harsh, another option is to walk away only on occasions when he is being hurtful, and to tolerate him conditionally based on his behavior.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

"He would take photos of his cat and post them on facebook with the status; "My only support team" Because I wasn't supporting him during his bad times because I was suffering through my own, severely."

I can't stop laughing. XD

"Often he would walk around naked and come into the bathroom while I was naked. He is gay and told me he liked me a while ago, wanted to date me and kept insisting that I masturbate with him and I never did."

He is not gay.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

JoanCrawford said:


> "He would take photos of his cat and post them on facebook with the status; "My only support team" Because I wasn't supporting him during his bad times because I was suffering through my own, severely."
> 
> I can't stop laughing. XD
> 
> ...


At one point he said pan sexual then I told him I didn't like him and he responded with "Yeah, I need to not be pan after all I am gay"


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

chip said:


> At one point he said pan sexual then I told him I didn't like him and he responded with "Yeah, I need to not be pan after all I am gay"


Well, that's one way to see the naive girl you have the hots for naked without suspicion. "Did I say 'I like you'? I meant 'I'm gay!' Let's get naked!"


----------



## Vathir (Sep 3, 2012)

I would just tell him to fuck off.

But that's me, and I can be a complete dick.


----------

